# The Poppets (knit)



## Gypsycream

Introducing The Poppets. Slightly outside my comfort zone but inspired by my brand new granddaughter, Poppy. Having a little girl in the family (at last) I wanted to create a dolly for her and The Poppets were created.

These can be knitted in either Double knit or Aran/Worsted weight. They are knitted from the feet to the head in one pieces, arms (please note elbows and thumbs ) and ears are separate and sewn on. They are knitted flat and assembled. As they are knitted mainly in one piece, they can sit and stand, totally huggable!

Included in the pattern: Poppets with various footwear, boots, Mary Janes or trainers/sneakers. Pinafore dress, coat and hat. Dungarees and hooded jacket.

Very detailed step by step assembly guide is included with extra help creating the hair.

Poppet is knitted with footwear of your choice and stylish striped sweater.

Wonderful design for Christmas presents for a special little someone in your life. And great stash buster too! As you can see I've had a lot of fun with these and seem to have created a whole kindergarten of them!!

Available: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-poppet-dolls
http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/202164230/the-poppets-dolls?ref=shop_home_active_1

Price: $6/£3.60


----------



## Peggy Beryl

How sweet! These are really cute and some of them are going to have to join my family. Some of the best knitted dolls I have seen. Great work. Thanks loads.


----------



## Grammax8

Oh my, what a darling creation. Was just thinking yesterday and this morning wondering what your next design would be. You have created another winner......fantastic.

Purchase made....now to make in between current WIPs....whew.


----------



## minniemo

Oh my Pat....they are soooo cute :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme

They are beautiful . I love the expression on there faces


----------



## RosD

They are all gorgeous &#128158; you are truly amazing &#128158; I love them all


----------



## Mejarrett

They are the most precious kiddies I have seen in a long time. Just cute as can be. Fantastic job and lucky Granddaughter. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lafranciskar

These are adorable! You may have been out of your comfort zone but you've done a fantastic job. Love their little noses and that they have a hand with thumb and fingers and not just a mitten, and even elbows and ears! Great for teaching little ones their body parts. Now to get busy making some for Christmas gifts.


----------



## kerrie35094

Wow! You have done it again, Pat. Thank you so much for the Poppets. Yesterday I attacked my WIPs with a vengance, wondering what was next. Now I know.


----------



## Ma Kitty

So cute!


----------



## Toyknitter

They are adorable and the noses are really cute


----------



## StellasKnits

Just adorable!


----------



## Rainebo

OMG! Pat these are just darling! Lovin' the hair and those noses! Congrats on your new little gdaughter! She will surely love them! And such a cute name, too!


----------



## chris kelly

Oh My Goodness, Pat. These Poppets are adorable. Just look at the details you've put into them. I love the proper little children's hands and arm shapes, and the cute little noses. And the different choices in footwear are amazing. Now we know what you've been up to since Kimmy Koala. Pat, you are amazing. Now I've got a big problem.... Which one first. An Aran or a DK, or I wonder what would happen if I knitted in 3ply. I've got a large cone of that? And what colours should I use? Hmmmm. You've given us so much scope. It will be wonderful to see all the different little Poppets running around. Thank you Pat, for tip-toeing out of your comfort zone; it has been so worth it.


----------



## jumbleburt

They are just the cutest things! Absolutely adorable! I'm sure they'll be a great hit.


----------



## njbetsy

They are just precious!!


----------



## DonnieK

Oh Pat, my friend, you have outdone yourself with the Poppets!!! The time and effort you have put into this pattern is well worth all of your efforts. They are astonishing and I love the little boy in the light blue dungarees! He sort of made me think about Maxwell! They are all just totally adorable and I know I am going to have to have that pattern too! I can not say enough about the quality of these babies! Can't wait to get started. Have you listed them on Craftsy and Etsy? Will they also be on Ravelry?
Thank you once again for a beauty of a pattern. You have given so many options to work with. Great dolls and don't give that blue one away! He is a keeper for your collection. 
I have already thought of the yarns I will be using for the first one and the beauty of the pattern is that you can use your stash yarns, nothing special to have to run buy before doing the pattern! What a great idea. Thanks again for the lovely designs you have made for us to enjoy, not just this one but all of your patterns are great.


----------



## vershi

They are adorable, I love them. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Deb-Babbles

Pat I can not tell you how amazing you are. I know all of us tell you this every time we see your newest work. But,
I have to share with everyone who reads how these patterns have been saving my mind. 
My daughter is very ill and has been in the hospital a lot lately. As a way to keep the stress under control I craft. I always have something with me. While sitting in my daughters room I have time to craft. At home I have her daughter to care for so crafting is out of the question. 
Of late I have only been working with Pat's patterns. They are so easy to follow and each one allows me to pour my prayers into as I work them. 
I can not wait to start on the Poppets. I can see them becoming my favorites very quickly. As I give 99% of my work to charity I am sure I will have a long list of special children to give these too. As I walk the halls of the hospital I pass by the children's floor remembering when my daughter was young and in these very rooms. I remember on Christmas we were still in the hospital and someone dressed as Santa stopped by and gave my little girl a gift. She still has that little toy doll. 
So, Pat,I can assure you that there will be some special Poppets going to the Children's Floor this year. 
Thank you every so much for stepping out of your comfort zone and producing such a perfect pattern. 
Guess the next step it to go shopping for some special ribbon and buttons. I have all the yarn I could ever need. 
Thank you all for reading my long post. Pat's patterns are each a work of art but this one has me over the moon with joy that I can share with some very special children. Not just girls but boys as well. Pat's Perfect Poppets. Pure love.


----------



## LindaM

My goodness Pat.. let me see what I can say about these cute little darlings you have here. I don't know if I can find the right words to just describe how cute and adorable they are. I love them all and each one has the most cutest little look about them. I love how you did the nose on them also. When I first saw them I thought.. oh a little button nose like my little niece has..LOL You have to know my niece to agree with this..lol But anyways.. I have your pattern and can not wait till I get started making these for xmas presents for my nieces. I can hear them now when they get them too. They just love there aunties toys that I give them and this one I know is going to go over the top.. Hey, thats why I'm there favorite auntie..lol I have read your pattern through and again, so easy to follow. No one should have a problem making them either. Which I doubt anyone does because you always make them so easy to read and mostly understand. Well my friend.. I think I found the few words I was looking for to describe this pattern.
Adorable, Cute, Pretty, Easy, Little Poppet To Knit 

Once again Miss Pat... you are an amazing Lady.... take a rest for now. I can't even imagine if you have to think of your next project.. Although.. we never know with you...lol


----------



## Katsch

They are adorable and I look forward to knitting some.


----------



## Gypsycream

wow!! Thank you all for your lovely words, thank you for always encouraging me, you are all so very special and keep me designing, who wouldn't want to design with all your support??


----------



## LadyBecket

I just got my pattern and can't wait to start knitting one of these adorable little dolls!! I posted as well about your sweet little creations, just couldn't help it! They are tooooo cute!!!!


----------



## Gypsycream

LadyBecket said:


> I just got my pattern and can't wait to start knitting one of these adorable little dolls!! I posted as well about your sweet little creations, just couldn't help it! They are tooooo cute!!!!


Aww Thank you  I hope you enjoy creating a Poppet or two, they are quite addictive, feel I must warn you lol!


----------



## Oakley

So sweet!!


----------



## MzBarnz

Oh....my....goodness!!! Look at these precious little Poppets!! Oh, Pat, I can't wait to get my needles clicking in making one of these little darlings! Wonder if I can work on a koala and a poppet at the same time without getting their parts mixed up! LOL Every time you come out with a new design, you outdo yourself! These little toddlers are wonderful and I'm sure they are going to be a big hit!


----------



## Katsch

MzBarnz said:


> Oh....my....goodness!!! Look at these precious little Poppets!! Oh, Pat, I can't wait to get my needles clicking in making one of these little darlings! Wonder if I can work on a koala and a poppet at the same time without getting their parts mixed up! LOL Every time you come out with a new design, you outdo yourself! These little toddlers are wonderful and I'm sure they are going to be a big hit!


Hi Donna,
Are these not super cute. I have not knit any fairies in quite sometime but these little Poppets are calling me. Have fun my friend and please no koala parts on these babies, haha.
Kathy


----------



## trish2222

Ditto, ditto, ditto - what they all said. I can't find the superlatives to bestow on you. Another triumph - Gold star awarded to you, Pat :thumbup:


----------



## DHobbit

You are just brilliant!
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knittingkitty

Awesome kindergarten!


----------



## jeannietta

Wonderful - of course!


----------



## MzBarnz

Hi Kathy! Yes, these little Poppets are right up my alley! Can't wait to make one! 
I noticed there hasn't been any of your fabulous fairies for quite awhile. Been missing them.


Katsch said:


> Hi Donna,
> Are these not super cute. I have not knit any fairies in quite sometime but these little Poppets are calling me. Have fun my friend and please no koala parts on these babies, haha.
> Kathy


----------



## Katsch

MzBarnz said:


> Hi Kathy! Yes, these little Poppets are right up my alley! Can't wait to make one!
> I noticed there hasn't been any of your fabulous fairies for quite awhile. Been missing them.


Me too! I have been busy with craft fairs and summer weekends at the lake. My craft room has finally been completed, well 95% anyway. I hope to spend some time making fairies and now these Poppets vey soon.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

I love these! You did great 'outside your comfort zone'.... The pattern is a really good deal too, with all of those clothing options. I love their outfits.


----------



## Gypsycream

Thank you


----------



## blackat99

Wow. Pat, these Poppets are in the superlative! 

I love their little faces with a button nose and ears as well as the hair (looks so good!), the little hands with fingers, as well as the choice of outfits. Where does it end?

As DonnieK says, it is a great way to use up stash and there are no special yarns required! 

I shall have to get started on this one! Thanks for making such a lovely design! I would love to have had a Poppet when I was a little girl. Just adorable! 

:thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream

You are never too old to have a doll Letitia  I had fun designing this one, I'm thinking of doing more outfits later


----------



## vershi

I had to have this pattern too, it will keep me busy over the winter months. They are too cute not to have a go at them.


----------



## Gypsycream

vershi said:


> I had to have this pattern too, it will keep me busy over the winter months. They are too cute not to have a go at them.


They are fun, its a bit like playing dressing up, choosing different colour coordinates lol! I'm still playing!


----------



## Windbeam

Adorable!


----------



## johannecw

Wow! Pat, you are incredible! These dollies are great! Hope Poppy (and her Mommy) love them.


----------



## oge designs

So cute, beautiful work, I am sure they will be a hit !!!


----------



## tintin63

Well Pat you've done it again:thumbup: I can't resist them love the details especially the fingers and noses. 


Off to get my pattern now. :-D


----------



## gloxsk8

Pat, you are the best!!!


----------



## linda09

I don't like knitting toys - please note, but I've had to buy the pattern. way too cute.


----------



## Mevbb

Cuter than cute.


----------



## Sandiego

Very cute!!!! They each have their own personality. Very creative, Pat. ;0)


----------



## Harmonysunrise

Wow Pat. They are so adorable. I love this pattern. I can't wait to try these. There is just no end to that Amazing talent of yours. :thumbup: Keep 'em coming!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chris kelly

linda09 said:


> I don't like knitting toys - please note, but I've had to buy the pattern. way too cute.


Now you have the pattern, I'm going to be very, very surprised if I don't see your FIRST pattern on here soon. Note the word FIRST. They are really addictive AND so much faster to knit than a sweater. AND it will last a lot longer than a sweater. AND you'll get a smile every morning. AND... I could go on, but you get the picture.


----------



## Katsch

chris kelly said:


> Now you have the pattern, I'm going to be very, very surprised if I don't see your FIRST pattern on here soon. Note the word FIRST. They are really addictive AND so much faster to knit than a sweater. AND it will last a lot longer than a sweater. AND you'll get a smile every morning. AND... I could go on, but you get the picture.


Did I miss a Poppet? Has someone, maybe you Chris made one and posted already? I love them they are so adorable.
Kathy


----------



## dshorty57

Its ready for me to purchase love it-


----------



## laurelarts

They are adorable and congrats on the granddaughter!!!


----------



## raqeth

What can I say that has not been said?????? Agree with each compliment, so well deserved!! Just couldn't move my fingers fast enough to get mine.... Love them and can not wait!!!!!!!


----------



## cindylucifer

Pat, your Poppets are wonderful and I am off to purchase them now. I do have one question though, what yarn and color did you use for the dolls heads and hands? I have been looking everywhere for a color like this for dolls and haven't been able to find it. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## peacefulknitter

LOVE THEM!!!!!


----------



## craftyladyvalerie

love them - just purchased the pattern. Have to go and buy some skin colored yarn, and then I'll be ready to start knitting.

Thanks Pat.


----------



## jjcooter

OMG!! Love them, just purchased on Etsy!!!


----------



## chris kelly

Katsch said:


> Did I miss a Poppet? Has someone, maybe you Chris made one and posted already? I love them they are so adorable.
> Kathy


Haha. Kathy, I'm not that fast a knitter, although I'm in the middle of a Poppet at the moment. I'm talking about Gypsycream's patterns in general. I've knitted an Inbetweenie in a day before now. And I'm a slow knitter in comparison to some who churn out items on a daily basis. I love the way this Poppet is going. I've started with the Mary Jane version.


----------



## Katsch

chris kelly said:


> Haha. Kathy, I'm not that fast a knitter, although I'm in the middle of a Poppet at the moment. I'm talking about Gypsycream's patterns in general. I've knitted an Inbetweenie in a day before now. And I'm a slow knitter in comparison to some who churn out items on a daily basis. I love the way this Poppet is going. I've started with the Mary Jane version.


Looking forward to seeing the Poppet


----------



## Gypsycream

cindylucifer said:


> Pat, your Poppets are wonderful and I am off to purchase them now. I do have one question though, what yarn and color did you use for the dolls heads and hands? I have been looking everywhere for a color like this for dolls and haven't been able to find it. Any help would be appreciated.


Oh boy did I have fun trying to find just the right shade of skin tone!! I think I have every pale pink every made lol!

For Aran/worsted this one is the best: http://www.woolwarehouse.co.uk/yarn/cascade-220-soft-pink-4192-100g

And for the double knit, I found this a lovely gentle pink:http://www.deramores.com/patons-fairytale-soft-dk

When looking for colours by name look for "blush" or "petal", something that depicts a gentle shade, if that makes sense lol!


----------



## Gypsycream

Thank you everyone for your lovely comments and thank you everyone who has purchased. I really hope you have as much fun and I had, actually, still having fun with these little people!


----------



## cindylucifer

Thank you for the fast reply. As soon as I get off work today I am going shopping for the skin color. With my stash, that is the only color I don't have on hand. I am making a All-In-One Dress from Marianne sweater pattern for my GD and I will match her Poppet doll's dress with hers. Can't wait to see them finished!



Gypsycream said:


> Oh boy did I have fun trying to find just the right shade of skin tone!! I think I have every pale pink every made lol!
> 
> For Aran/worsted this one is the best: http://www.woolwarehouse.co.uk/yarn/cascade-220-soft-pink-4192-100g
> 
> And for the double knit, I found this a lovely gentle pink:http://www.deramores.com/patons-fairytale-soft-dk
> 
> When looking for colours by name look for "blush" or "petal", something that depicts a gentle shade, if that makes sense lol!


----------



## ptspraker

Love your Poppets. Have to have that pattern!!!!


----------



## tat'sgran

Just want to add my accolades to the many others.. these are adorable and you just want to pick one up and HUG and you know that is an important word with this Canadian.. love, love, love them Pat..xo


----------



## KJKnitCro

I've got the pattern, Pat. Thanks for creating such a sweet doll. The little faces are simply irresistable! It will not just be little girls loving these, but grandmas, too. And every age in-between, I'm thinking. Thanks for the wardrobe!!! I can see a whole lot of these in my future. Just have to wait to get this move done. Bring on more crafting time, please!!!!!


----------



## kammyv4

Pat they are adorable. I have added it to my Ravelry favorites. Can't get it right now, I'm still making another bear and a couple of other things for Christmas. But possibly next year.


----------



## Toby's Mom

Another hit! beautiful Pat.
Toby's Mom



Gypsycream said:


> Introducing The Poppets. Slightly outside my comfort zone but inspired by my brand new granddaughter, Poppy. Having a little girl in the family (at last) I wanted to create a dolly for her and The Poppets were created.
> 
> These can be knitted in either Double knit or Aran/Worsted weight. They are knitted from the feet to the head in one pieces, arms (please note elbows and thumbs ) and ears are separate and sewn on. They are knitted flat and assembled. As they are knitted mainly in one piece, they can sit and stand, totally huggable!
> 
> Included in the pattern: Poppets with various footwear, boots, Mary Janes or trainers/sneakers. Pinafore dress, coat and hat. Dungarees and hooded jacket.
> 
> Very detailed step by step assembly guide is included with extra help creating the hair.
> 
> Poppet is knitted with footwear of your choice and stylish striped sweater.
> 
> Wonderful design for Christmas presents for a special little someone in your life. And great stash buster too! As you can see I've had a lot of fun with these and seem to have created a whole kindergarten of them!!
> 
> Available: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-poppet-dolls
> http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/202164230/the-poppets-dolls?ref=shop_home_active_1
> 
> Price: $6/£3.60


----------



## StellasKnits

Thank you so much Pat for another winner pattern that's going to be a must-do for so many here on KP! Closing this thread up as it's reached it's 5 page limit.


----------

